# Transcending: Words on women and strength



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

love this


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i am crying way to easily today...that was beautiful.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sister sent me this the other day and I loved it. Thanks for posting it here Tritia.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, that was my cry for today. How moving. Thanks Tritia, she says it all.


----------

